# Hedgehog fabric



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

For those of you in Canada, Fabricland has flannel hedgehog fabric. I first thought it was Christmas but there is really nothing Christmasy only hedgehogs making a snowman.


----------



## Folly (Oct 7, 2012)

Awwww, that's adorable!
I recently found this hedgehog-print fabric on etsy. I'm a little bummed because I think it's just regular cotton and not flannel like it's labelled (if it was I could make a liner out of it!), but it's still super cute:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The brown and pink/purple fabric from Jo-Ann's is flannel.  It also comes in fleece.


----------

